# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  ممكن نتعاون ؟

## Hussain.T

ربما فكره تفيد من يرغب في تعلم كل جديد في مجال الفوتوشوب :)

الفكره هي وضع دروس مفيده هنا للجميع..

ولكــن للأمانه..

لا بد من ذكر المصدر إن وجد :)

هل نبدأ ؟

----------

مضراوي (12-30-2014)

----------


## مضراوي

قدام اخي 
بس مافي الا زوار بالمنتدى واتوفع ان المجهود بطير ع الفاضي 
لان زمن المنتدى ولى يا اخوك
اتمنى ان يعود والله

----------

Hussain.T (01-10-2015)

----------


## Hussain.T

التقينه ما فيها خير..كنا نستفيد هنا اكثر من الفيسبوك وتويتر وهالسوالف !

----------


## مضراوي

حسينوه ويش وين الناس 
نبغى نتلعم فوتوشوب له

----------

